# phpnuke ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2001)

Je voudrais m'essayer à "nuke" ou "postnuke" mais sur les sites je ne trouve que des addons ou modules à télécharger

Vu que c'est quelquechose qui m'est complètement nouveau :

Si quelqu'un veut bien m'expliquer ce qu'il faut faire pour que je trouve une version à downloader (histoire de voir comment ça marche ?)


----------



## Mad Frog (31 Août 2001)

http://phpnuke.org/download.php?op=getit&lid=124 

pour PHP-Nuke 5.2
Note : j'ai pas encore essayé de voir ce que ca donne sur MacOS X...j'avais du essayer avec la version 4 au tout début... c'est tout


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2001)

Merci !

y'a plus qu'à


----------



## vassago (22 Octobre 2001)

Un conseil, évite PHPNuke qui est truffé de bugs, et qui est une véritable usine à gaz au niveau qualité de son code.
Penche toi sur SPIP qui est développé par des frenchys, et qui est un produit (d)étonnant.
La console d'administration à une interface digne de la lignée QT5, iTunes, iMovie etc... genre alu brossé gros boutons ronds...
L'apparence de ta partie publique est personnalisable à l'infini (fini le 3 colonnes de PHP Nuke). Le code à insérer dans les pages gabarit (squelettes) est de plus en francais.
A noter une mailling liste active, et les développeurs du produits toujours à votre écoute et à vos éventuels problèmes.
Au fait : OpenSource of course !
http://www.uzine.net/rubrique91.html


----------



## ocrteam (22 Octobre 2001)

Hello,

j ai testé post-nuke 0.62 sur OS X.0.4 et ca marche fort. Sur mon site perso, j'ai une version phpnuke 5.0 et ca va.... c est plutôt forez qui a du mal!!
Pour le theme "A la OS X" on en trouve sur plusieurs sites en D/L.
Voici quelques adresses: http://www.postnuke.com/  pour la version originale http://www.boomtchak.net/  pour les fichiers traduction en francais (postnuke 0.64) et autres modules. http://www.kilroysoft.ch/~phpnuke/  un site suisse sur postnuke


----------

